# Lekarze > Forum alergologiczne >  Duszności, uczucie ciężaru w płucach, mokry kaszel.

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, postaram się dokładnie opisać mój problem; 12 dni temu zacząłem mieć problemy z oddychaniem, które objawiały się uczuciem lekkiej duszności, ciężarem w dolnej części klatki piersiowej. Stanowczo łatwiej oddychało mi się przez usta niż przez nos. Podczas wykonywania jakiejkolwiek czynności, która absorbowała moją uwagę, nie zwracałem uwagi na wspomniane wcześniej symptomy. Problem pojawiał się gdy leżałem lub siedziałem bezczynnie. Stąd też wzięło się moje podejrzenie, że problem może być natury psychologicznej. Po 4 dniach wystąpiła u mnie gorączka, katar, ból gardła - automatycznie pomyślałem, że to wszystko był zwiastun nadchodzącej grypy, która trwa do teraz. Biorę antybiotyk - jestem na etapie odkrztuszania flegmy. Przeszła mi gorączka oraz ból gardła lecz duszności pozostały. Nasilają się późnym wieczorem. Dzisiejszej nocy miałem problem z zaśnięciem gdy flegma odrywała się na tyle mocno, że przeszkadzało mi to w zaśnięciu. Dostawała się co ust. Obudziłem się po około 3h snu z uczuciem duszności, leciutkich zawrotów głowę (być może spowodowanych nerwami oraz zbyt szybkim wstaniem z łózka). Otworzyłem okno, pooddychałem świeżym powietrzem po czym zasnąłem i spałem bez większych problemów. Dodam, iż w okresie wczesno letnim mam problemy z alergią lecz trwa to tylko 2mc, pomagają mi ogólnodostępne leki więc zignorowałem temat. Boję się, że moje częste problemy zdrowotne (często się przeziębiam) oraz nie leczona alergia mogły wywołać astmę lub jakąś chorobę płuc.

Mój lekarz rodzinny nie jest zbyt kompetentny. Nie potrafi mi nic doradzić. Twierdzi, że to zwykła grypa + moja własna paranoja lecz na wszelki wypadek dostałem skierowanie do  alergolog a. I tutaj pojawia się pytanie; do jakiego lekarza powinienem się udać i co sądzicie po moim opisie? Cóż to może być?
 Grypa ciągle mnie trawi, może powinienem poczekać do końca terapii antybiotykiem? 

Pozdrawiam,
Marek Z.

----------


## SirArgal

Niezależnie od przyczyny terapię antybiotykiem powinieneś zakończyć. Skoro Ci się poprawia, to znaczy że antybiotyki działają. Ponieważ miewałeś już alergie, wizyta u  alergolog a Ci nie zaszkodzi.
Osobiście uważam że to uczucie ciężaru w dolnej części klatki piersiowej to był pierwszy objaw gromadzenia się wydzieliny w płucach i później dołączyły do niego te, które przypisałeś grypie. Tak czy inaczej antybiotyk powinien pomóc.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jeżeli są jakieśkolwiek wątpliwości proponuję zrobić test 
ja jestem już spokojny K
polecam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jeżeli są jakieśkolwiek wątpliwości proponuję zrobić test 
ja jestem już spokojny K polecam

----------


## nowikkk

Jeśli ktoś jest alergikiem bądź zaczyna mieć problemy z oddychaniem powinien sięgnąć po oczyszczacz powietrza. My korzystamy w domu z Aetaire i mogę szczerze polecić. Córka alergiczka oddycha zdecydowanie lepiej. Dobrze, że po namowach  alergolog a zdecydowałem się na zakup. Jeśli kogoś zainteresuje temat niech spojrzy na stronę zdrowepowietrze.pl.

----------

